# Which Do I Turn Off First?



## Meteora (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello. I'm almost sure that, before turning on my HP 30-watt 2.1 Speaker System, I turned on the device it was connected to, my Xbox 360. I thought that as long as the Xbox isn't letting out any sound, AND/OR the volume on the speaker is turned all the way down, then this isn't a problem, since if either of these requirements are met then it won't cause a sudden loud noise, i.e. something that would damage/blow the speaker.

I don't have an amplifier or anything. The only thing with power cords are my set of three speakers (one of them is a subwoofer) and my Xbox 360.

I've been doing some research and heard the following is the "correct" way to turn on/off the speaker. First, you turn on the speaker. Then, you turn on the device. When the time comes to turn these off, it's vice versa (device off first, then the speaker). 

Is this right/true? Or does it not matter?

I thought for a while the reason behind this was to prevent loud sudden "pop" noises that may occur if it's not done this way. Of course in order for this to happen the volume on the speakers would need to be turned up in the first place, and mine wasn't.

If the "correct" procedure I gave above is true, would you say there's a different reason besides the sudden popping noises, to go by that procedure? Is there something besides what I think that procedure is for, that I don't know about? Such as another way it can cause damage to the speakers?

Thanks for your help. I currently still have the speaker and 360 on, and will not turn them off until I get an answer hopefully soon. Like I said I may have done something incorrectly at first but I'll be sure to get the required knowledge this time.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The better way is usually to turn off the device which has the amplifier in it that drives the speakers first. If your speaker have a built in amp they should be turned off first or turned on last. If you have an amplifier or receiver that is separate from the speakers turn it off (or on) first. Sources typically come after the amp at both turn on and off.


----------



## Meteora (Apr 26, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> The better way is usually to turn off the device which has the amplifier in it that drives the speakers first. If your speaker have a built in amp they should be turned off first or turned on last. If you have an amplifier or receiver that is separate from the speakers turn it off (or on) first. Sources typically come after the amp at both turn on and off.


How am I supposed to know if my speaker system has a built in amp? Should it say somewhere?

All I know is that it has only one thing it can connecting to something with, which is a 3.5mm plug.

And if that's not connected to anything, it can't get a sound signal, i.e. it can't play any sounds or music.

I connected it to my 360, which is the source of the sound. I can turn up and down the volume of the speakers via the speakers themselves. Does this answer your question?

I'm pretty confused on what an amplifier is supposed to be. From what I've read it's supposed to augment the audio signal...doesn't the speaker volume already do that?

-Edit- Ok, apparently for it to have a built-in "amplifier" it just has to have its own power source (according to what I've researched)? Because in this case, I have never seen a set of speakers without a built-in amp.

Mine, then, should have an amp. I think my "30-watt" in the opening post gave it away.


----------

